
Show HN: A simple coroutine library for Go - FreezerburnV
https://github.com/Freezerburn/go-coroutine
======
FreezerburnV
I was reading about coroutines recently, and figured I would make something
simple to emulate the idea of coroutines in Golang. This basically just wraps
some standard library functionality around goroutines and channels to give
some tools to work in a coroutine-esque way.

